
Microsoft: Companies should pay US $10k per H-1B Visa to hire skilled foreigners - DocFeind
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/microsoft-companies-should-pay-uncle-sam-10k-h-1b-visa-hire-skilled-foreigners
======
tosseraccount
Microsoft has complained for years about "shortages". Perhaps they should stop
lobbying for subsidies and bite the bullet: create their own training programs
for American workers. A little on the job experience should solve the problem.
Remember, Microsoft is run by multi-billionaires. There's plenty of folks
capable of being "re-trained". There are plenty of young people just out of
high school and out of college looking for work. Why corporate America and US
colleges should control the immigration process in America is baffling to me.

I suspect, deep down, that Microsoft wants subservient labor who's very
existence in American is determined by their whims.

------
OldSchool
I don't claim to have originated this concise explanation myself but I really
like it:

The problem is not a lack of skilled American workers. It is a lack of skilled
American workers willing to work for what these companies want to pay for a
given job's demands.

------
bandy
Because they'll save a ton of money on lawyers and pretend interviews of
Americans to justify their hiring practices.

Of course, even though they played by the current rules, Cisco got burned a
while back:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=ZlQl08fahhkC&lpg=SA4-PA...](http://books.google.com/books?id=ZlQl08fahhkC&lpg=SA4-PA14&ots=FwBBi9jnqp&dq=huawei%20guilty%20of%20stealing%20from%20cisco&pg=SA4-PA14#v=onepage&q=huawei%20guilty%20of%20stealing%20from%20cisco&f=false)

